# Help with finding Internet Install in Ontiyent, Please?



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

We are looking to install internet into our house in Ontinyent, no landline....any ideas?
Please?

Thanks

Haynzy


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We used to have Bienvenido a OPTLC for a year or so it was good and never had any problems, but not sure if they need landline, I think not, but you can check.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, 

We have not fitted broadband yet as we have not moved to ontinyent full time yet however my brother has wireless internet and it's very reliable. I will ask him who his provider is and let you know later


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

*Internet*

Hi,

The company my brother uses is Eurona Telecom and he has wireless 3 Mbps connection and cost about 19 euro per month, they also do a 6 and 9 Mbps service for an extra cost.

He has a local contact Paula phone number 962910400 or Eurona – Internet por satélite, la mejor opción de Internet rural 

After doing your research if you decide to go with them he would be grateful if you say that Eddie Haynes recommended you and he will get a month free.

He lives at the top of Avenue De Sanfransisco and the transmitter is the far side of the valley and he has not had a problem with connection even in the worst of condidtions

Hope this helps.

If you would like to send me a private message with your contact details maybe when we are next over we could meet up as we seem to have the same surmane lol.

Cheers

Bob & Maria


----------

